# What kind of grease do I use on my seat post?



## ttustudent (Feb 5, 2011)

Setting up my 2010 Motobecane Vent Noir and not sure about the seat post. It didn't slide in easily and in my experience with ANY tech its better to check the interwebs and never force anything. 

Wikipedia says, "Metal seatposts should be very well greased, with the slot in the bicycle's seat tube also filled with a smear of grease. This helps to prevent water from running down the seat tube."

It would be AWESOME if I could get it at Home Depot since that's crazy close. 

Also if there are any *tips from experience* on things to do when setting up a new bike would be superb


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

what material is your frame, what material is your seatpost?

if both are aluminum - use any waterproof grease if you dont wanna buy bike specific grease. i use park grease. on my mtb with alu frame/alu post.

if EITHER or BOTH the frame/seatpost is carbon fiber, use Carbon specific assembly paste. I use some FSA stuff that came with an old seatpost. it causes friction between the two parts so that u can use a bit less torque on the seatpost collar. Where using regular grease would cause slippage.


----------



## ttustudent (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh my bad its aluminium on both, cool dude thanks a bunch


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Yes; you CAN get it at Home Depot.

I bought a 1lb. tin of LubriMatic brand Marine Corrosion Control and Trailer Wheel Bearing Grease. "Recommended for corrosive marine applications".

This is an N.L.G.I. #2 grease, which is the same grade as bicycle greases.

I think I paid $5 for the tub.


----------



## ttustudent (Feb 5, 2011)

Sweet  Just took my bike for a test drive, the saddle went in smooth and silky. OMG awesome!


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Not needed*



LOUISSSSS said:


> if EITHER or BOTH the frame/seatpost is carbon fiber, use Carbon specific assembly paste. I use some FSA stuff that came with an old seatpost. it causes friction between the two parts so that u can use a bit less torque on the seatpost collar. Where using regular grease would cause slippage.


No need for assembly paste unless the post is slipping. The OP mentioned a tight fit, so I'm betting that grease would be fine even with a CF post (which he does not have). Grease will not damage the CF, so the only reason to use assembly paste is if the post slips.


----------



## ttustudent (Feb 5, 2011)

Cool, I'll just chill. It went in fine actually without anything, just needed a different angle of approach... what about water getting in? Isn't it important to use the grease to prevent this?


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

ttustudent said:


> Cool, I'll just chill. It went in fine actually without anything, just needed a different angle of approach... what about water getting in? Isn't it important to use the grease to prevent this?


You use grease to prevent parts seizing. That includes the pedal threads, too.


----------



## fastfed (Jan 13, 2011)

I never knew this.. Really?? You need to grease the seat post?


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

fastfed said:


> I never knew this.. Really?? You need to grease the seat post?


yes, u want some compound there to prevent the seatpost from seizing to the frame over time. moisture in the air is enough to do this. 

Use *nothing* between the seatpost and frame at your own risk. don't be *that* guy...


----------

